# Lovely (Birds in Flight)



## Denise1952 (Nov 14, 2014)

little bit of a rough start but stick with the video  Darn, should have put this on that BlueJay thread duh


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 14, 2014)

Smore!  Starlings on Otmoor!


----------



## AprilT (Nov 14, 2014)

How extraordinarily lovely.  Thank you both for sharing those videos.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2014)

If that' s real Denise, that's incredible, and astonishingly brilliant...but I hope those women weren't directly underneath....ohhh  imagine the bird sh**:holymoly::lofl:


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 14, 2014)

Wow!!!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 14, 2014)

AprilT said:


> How extraordinarily lovely.  Thank you both for sharing those videos.



Your welcome April, my sis had it on Facebook so I copied it over 



hollydolly said:


> If that' s real Denise, that's incredible, and astonishingly brilliant...but I hope those women weren't directly underneath....ohhh  imagine the bird sh**:holymoly::lofl:



Birdie birdie, in the sky
let a turdie in my eye!  :lofl:


----------



## Falcon (Nov 14, 2014)

I'd love to catch one and teach it how to talk.  Would be great @ a party. Mynas are too expensive @ the pet shop.

I know some very special words to teach it.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 14, 2014)

You're a bad boy Falcon


----------



## Falcon (Nov 14, 2014)

Is that REALLY YOU Denise?


----------



## Shirley (Nov 14, 2014)

If it was anything​ but starlings, I would agree, it's lovely. But I despise those things.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 14, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Is that REALLY YOU Denise?



LOL, no, cause I would have hit him with my purse way more, LOL!!


----------



## Twixie (Nov 15, 2014)

I walked down my road at 6 am this morning...and I was watching 2 magpies looking for food..they were flying from take away to take away looking for the slobs amongst us..

Very clever!!


----------

